# WHY CLOSE QUARTERS BATTLE (CQB/CQC) TRAINING SHOULD BE IMPROVED.



## Gmann (Apr 27, 2021)

The main way to support those units and provide them the means to integrate proper tactical habits throughout training. There is no doubt that the future battlefield is the urban terrain, more and more people are immigrating to the cities and there is no indication that this trend is going to slow down. This is not merely my opinion. The Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff and former Chief of Staff of the Army, Gen. Mark Milley, has stated during the annual AUSA conference, that the future battlefield “will almost certainly be in dense urban terrain” and that in the future the Army will have to “optimize for urban combat.”

However, although it's clear that the urban terrain is the future battlefield micro-tactical capabilities the squad or platoon level, especially concerning CQB is not sufficient. In this article, we map the problems in CQB training today.

Why Close Quarters Battle (CQB/CQC) Training Should be Improved.


----------



## jobo (Apr 27, 2021)

Gmann said:


> The main way to support those units and provide them the means to integrate proper tactical habits throughout training. There is no doubt that the future battlefield is the urban terrain, more and more people are immigrating to the cities and there is no indication that this trend is going to slow down. This is not merely my opinion. The Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff and former Chief of Staff of the Army, Gen. Mark Milley, has stated during the annual AUSA conference, that the future battlefield “will almost certainly be in dense urban terrain” and that in the future the Army will have to “optimize for urban combat.”
> 
> However, although it's clear that the urban terrain is the future battlefield micro-tactical capabilities the squad or platoon level, especially concerning CQB is not sufficient. In this article, we map the problems in CQB training today.
> 
> Why Close Quarters Battle (CQB/CQC) Training Should be Improved.


no people are MIGRATING into cities and have been for about 300 years,  immigrating means something else entirely

it may be that some of those MIGRATING to the city are also immigrants but that just confuses the topic


----------



## Gmann (Apr 27, 2021)

Thanks for the correction. 

As English is not my native tongue I do my best but I definitely can improve.


----------



## Oni_Kadaki (Apr 27, 2021)

Gmann said:


> Thanks for the correction.
> 
> As English is not my native tongue I do my best but I definitely can improve.



Did you write the linked article?


----------



## Gmann (Apr 27, 2021)

Most of it, why?


----------



## Oni_Kadaki (Apr 27, 2021)

Just curious what your background is. I tend to agree, as most units short of SOF or SWAT don't train it nearly enough. Hell, even the cool guys will tell you that nobody is truly an expert in CQB.


----------



## Gmann (Apr 27, 2021)

Most of my combat training was done in the IDF (Combat engineer, Battalion 603). 
Nowadays, I work in the defense industry.


----------



## Oni_Kadaki (Apr 27, 2021)

Gmann said:


> Most of my combat training was done in the IDF (Combat engineer, Battalion 603).
> Nowadays, I work in the defense industry.



Awesome! I've done some training with a veteran of IDF's special forces, and looking to do more with him in the future. My limited experience with the IDF people that I've met has been quite good!


----------



## Gmann (Apr 27, 2021)

Did you serve as an LEO or in the Army?


----------



## Oni_Kadaki (Apr 27, 2021)

Gmann said:


> Did you serve as an LEO or in the Army?



I'm US Air Force security forces, basically an MP.


----------



## Gmann (Apr 27, 2021)

Cool!
I hope the rest of your experience with IDF vets would be as good as the previous ones.


----------



## Urban Trekker (Apr 27, 2021)

Gmann said:


> Thanks for the correction.
> 
> As English is not my native tongue I do my best but I definitely can improve.



Everyone knew what you meant.


----------



## drop bear (Apr 27, 2021)

They do make super awesome modular bullet proof rooms. I imagine they are a bit expensive though.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 27, 2021)

jobo said:


> no people are MIGRATING into cities and have been for about 300 years,  immigrating means something else entirely
> 
> it may be that some of those MIGRATING to the city are also immigrants but that just confuses the topic



Wait... JOBO? Are you seriously going to tell someone how to compose a sentence? You? The MartialTalk Site Record Holder for the Most Incorrect Word Choices In A Single Post?


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 28, 2021)

In the UK we've been training for 'urban warfare' for many years, we have training 'towns' (Fibua.. Fighting in built up areas') set up. Op Banner (Northern Ireland) necessitated the training of troops to be able to fight in towns and cities. 

Thank you for your service in the IDF, I appreciate what you do for Eretz Israel


----------



## lklawson (May 12, 2021)

Tez3 said:


> In the UK we've been training for 'urban warfare' for many years, we have training 'towns' (Fibua.. Fighting in built up areas') set up. Op Banner (Northern Ireland) necessitated the training of troops to be able to fight in towns and cities.
> 
> Thank you for your service in the IDF, I appreciate what you do for Eretz Israel


The U.S. has had "shoot cities" since at least WWII, and probably earlier.  The current training doctrine is cyclical and switches to Urban Combat periodically.  There's an old WWII era point-shooting movie which features a shoot village.

15:23, I think:





Weapons, tactics, gear, and combat theory all changes over time, but the idea that the military should be preparing for Urban Combat keeps coming back, like a bad penny.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Shatteredzen (May 12, 2021)

Gmann said:


> The main way to support those units and provide them the means to integrate proper tactical habits throughout training. There is no doubt that the future battlefield is the urban terrain, more and more people are immigrating to the cities and there is no indication that this trend is going to slow down. This is not merely my opinion. The Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff and former Chief of Staff of the Army, Gen. Mark Milley, has stated during the annual AUSA conference, that the future battlefield “will almost certainly be in dense urban terrain” and that in the future the Army will have to “optimize for urban combat.”
> 
> However, although it's clear that the urban terrain is the future battlefield micro-tactical capabilities the squad or platoon level, especially concerning CQB is not sufficient. In this article, we map the problems in CQB training today.
> 
> Why Close Quarters Battle (CQB/CQC) Training Should be Improved.


This looks like a website where you are trying to sell stuff, its not a serious white paper, you have one citation which wouldn't cut it for even my online undergrad University of Phoenix homework. You start with a false premise, current training is inadequete and requires a modular approach and more access to CQB training for non SF troops.

We had a multi million dollar MOUT town at Pendleton before OIF even kicked off which was a giant waste of funding, turns out, a couple wrecked cars, a tipped over porta poddy and some storage containers better replicates the "urban environment" in most developing countries, where we actually operate. It seems like you are encouraging the sale of modular shoot houses with your article, you should write it to emphasize the benefits of adding that capability to existing systems or the need of such a modular system because of the differences between architecture in different countries, and the benefits of live fire shoot houses for non SF forces. Right now that article basically comes down to "hey buy these pretty lego's because they work way better than plywood" no one from a line unit is going to read that without laughing, we've been doing CQB very well for the past twenty years and its only gotten better over time.


----------

